# youth Starter bow?



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey guys and gals,
Wife told me the other night that our son has said he wanted to start learning the art archery. Looking for ideas/tips on brand style and what not. Thinking about getting it for Christmas ....he's 7. While I'm asking whats the best kind for an adult as well. Might as well make it a father son thing like our rifles lol. Thanks guys happy hunting!


----------



## Capt. Chris (Feb 6, 2011)

Diamond Atomic
Cost $200

I bought my son one of these for Christmas last year. Very cool little bow.
Very adjustable draw weight 6-29lbs and draw length 12-24" 
This bow comes with everything but a release for that price.
Adjusts easily without a bow press


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

As far as he goes, several companies make a bow for kids now. They are easily adjustable both in weight and draw length. Browning makes one I think is called Micro Midas, Bear makes one called an Apprentice, etc.....

As far as an adult, as far as I know there are no brands to "stay away from", it is just a matter of what you have to spend and what feels best in your hand.

There are a lot of threads on this subject, if you feel like doing a search on it.

Don't overlook the possiblity of a quality used set up either, as long as you know it will fit you.

This site is good, but fairly low traffic. You should check out texasbowhunter.com as well for more advice.


----------



## RedFinSword (Aug 20, 2010)

Started my daughter with a Diamond Nuclear Ice. She out grew it within a year and is now using Bear Apprentice 2. Got her first deer with it couple weeks ago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

